# Some Pics from my trip to Aruba



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Went to Aruba last month with family, friends and kids friends (all college age kids) so here are some pics: *NOTE: objects in photos look larger than they really are (who said I'm fat!!)*

First full day there - smoking a Carlos Torano Exodus gifted to me by Gary (cigary) at the pool bar: 









My buddy Rob who got me into cigars about to drive us all off on our jeep excursion:









Me & the wife tequilla'd up at Senor Frogs: 









Me smoking an Aruban cigar (think it was called an Aruhiba?) at the owners shop - a maduro robusto and quite good: 









My buddy Rob at the same shop - he doesn't look happy but he was! 









Visit to LCDH 









Visit to Cigar Emporium 









The adults plus my son in the pool 









Smoked a R&J corona; Cohiba Maduor Secretos; Cohiba Esplendido (I think = the night at Senor Frogs?) and RASCC while there + Gary's gifted Carlos Torano


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Shawn that pool bar is just what i need about now. Looks awesome


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Great Pics Shawn...everybody looks like they are having fun and the pool bars are great to swim up to and have lunch or drink your lunch. Glad you had a great time and thx for the photos. You and your buddy Rob look like pretty stout characters...I'd go with you two anywhere.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Great Pics Shawn...everybody looks like they are having fun and the pool bars are great to swim up to and have lunch or drink your lunch. Glad you had a great time and thx for the photos. You and your buddy Rob look like pretty stout characters...I'd go with you two anywhere.


Yeah we can tilt the airplane if we sit on the same side of the aisle - LOL


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for sharing it looks like you had a great time


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

Shawn, thank for the update and the pics... It's always nice to be able to see where others have been and enjoyed themselves...


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

Nice pics Shawn. I need one of those vacays soon.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

My wife put like 447 pics into an Aruba folder - that's out of literally almost 1,000 :scared: that she either took herself or one of the group took - so the ones I posted are just a small, small sampling.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

great pics shawn!
looks like a good time was had by all...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Dude...do I see ass crack in that first pic? Damn, you and Ray should get together and have a crack-off! LMAO


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Dude...do I see ass crack in that first pic? Damn, you and Ray should get together and have a crack-off! LMAO


That's not ASS CRACK :spank: that's indentation from overlflow of bud ice and molson xxx! :beerchug: Either that or someone photo shopped that picture after I posted it.

Plus didn't you read my disclaimer: *NOTE: objects in photos look larger than they really are (who said I'm fat!!) :SM*


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Very nice pics Bro!!

The disclaimer is priceless! I need to remember that one for myself :lol:


----------



## jvevil (Aug 14, 2011)

Cool pics. My wife and I were also in Aruba last month. I never made it to the Aruhiba cigar shop. I liked the Cigar Emporium at the downtown mall. They had a great Friday happy hour (buy one get the second free). 
Where did you guys stay? We stayed on Eagle beach the first half and then moved up to Palm beach. 11days.


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

Looks like you had a great time.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Haha, somehow I missed this the first time around. Shawn, the photo of you on what looks to be a glorious tequila high is awesome!


----------

